# PCV Valve Covered under PowerTrain Warranty



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know if that is the case with my Cruze still waiting to hear from the dealer. Friday night left a restaurant after dinner notice a slight hesitation on the way home look at my rear view mirror and just see a cloud of smoke the size of a bus hmy:. It was already dark outside so I don't know what color it was, no check engine light no overheat nothing kept driving and notice that it would only do the cloud of smoke in intervals. For like a split second got a oil pressure warning but it went away. Dropped it off at the dealer on Saturday they will not look at it till today or tomorrow, the are down to only one certified tech or something. Anyways down to my question after reading on here it might be the PCV Valve but not sure if it is will it be covered under power train warranty, reason being my car was purchased OCT of 2011 and today its sitting at 67k miles, so I know the 36k warranty is up.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes it is covered.. I just had mine done at 51k


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks I hope that is my issue, otherwise I don't want to have to shell out money for a 2 year old car lol.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Extibal said:


> Thanks I hope that is my issue, otherwise I don't want to have to shell out money for a 2 year old car lol.


When I noticed mine I was at Walmart and remote started the car, it was sputtering and acting like it wanted to die.. When I would drive it would let a ton of blue smoke go out of the back..

Hope your repair doesn't take as long as mine did, 9 days total from start (the day I brought it in) till end (day it was picked up when complete)..

Good luck!!


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks and no I fear it might take about that long, called today and they still haven't looked at it. :*( Idk what to do other than be car less and wait.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Extibal said:


> Thanks and no I fear it might take about that long, called today and they still haven't looked at it. :*( Idk what to do other than be car less and wait.


Did they not give you a loaner??


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

No and I guess I never really asked would they?


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Got a call back said turbo needs to be replaced, which is covered they said that the gaskets are not. They also said plugs and coil needs to be replaced due to oil being everywhe. Total cost of me is 1,020. In my opinion because the turbo failed why do I have to pay for the other stuff.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Extibal said:


> Got a call back said turbo needs to be replaced, which is covered they said that the gaskets are not. They also said plugs and coil needs to be replaced due to oil being everywhe. Total cost of me is 1,020. In my opinion because the turbo failed why do I have to pay for the other stuff.


What exactly are they charging you for? Did you get a break down? $1000 to change a coil and spark plugs (coil should be covered under powertrain warranty) is absolutely outrageous. 

If that's all they're going after, tell them no. This is so easy you can buy the parts and replace both yourself in 30 min. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The coil is $120 tops, and the plugs are no more than $10 apiece, and you need 4. It is an extremely easy job to do and can be done in less than 15 minutes. 

We had someone else also report a turbo failure with 26k miles on their car on the Trifecta Facebook group as well. I have my suspicions as to why, but I'll wait for more people to blow up turbos before I say it.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Might want to get Chevy Customer Care involved at this point.. They will email the dealerships service manager and if they are trying to take advantage of you Jackie will be able to take care of that on the spot.. 


The way I see it is a part failed that is covered the gaskets are attached to those parts and should be replaced also under warranty.. 

When my pcv failed I was not charged a dime, but as stated above get the plugs and do it yourself..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> We had someone else also report a turbo failure with 26k miles on their car on the Trifecta Facebook group as well. I have my suspicions as to why, but I'll wait for more people to blow up turbos before I say it.


The tune?? PM me...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for directing him to us WhiteAndBright!

Hi Extibal,

If you would like for us to get involved and call your dealership we would be happy to do that. Please send us a PM with your full name, VIN, current mileage, the dealership that you work with and if possible a link to this thread. Looking forward to assisting you!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's reply I was at the eye doctor when they called so I was a bit rushed called him back afterwards and asked for the quote to be faxed to me at work. Never got one left early and about 15 mins ago from now, when I got their they told me their system has been down and that he couldn't print it for me and why he hasn't faxed. Idk what to do now if I should just give them a benefit of the doubt or get with Jackie. If tomorrow they blow me off like that I'll get Jackie involved.


I forgot to add if I remember correctly they are also doing an oil change and air filter change. I'm not sure of anything else when I finally get the work order I'll post it on here.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Extibal,

Thanks for the update. I will be here if you need me. Just send me a PM! Happy holidays!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

That's all they sent me told me that yes these don't get covered under warranty. Mostly the Oil change the Coil and Spark plugs and air filter.














I forgot to mention labor is not in their but they will charge me too. Is all of that normal even if the turbo is requiring those parts?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Technically the oil/filter service should be included in the turbo replacement.....it is being changed as a result of a covered repair...did you notice they are charging for 6 qts of oil? (4.25 is spec.)
The coil is not covered under powertrain.......I'm having a problem with plug replacement though......why?....but the question about coverage....same as the coil, 36/36 base warranty unless you extended your coverage.

The valve cover/seal service is 5yr/50k powertrain, same as the turbo.

Get Chevy involved....dealer may need ........motivation to read his policy/proceedures manual....(fluid capacities too, heh heh)

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can answer the spark plug replacement - every 100,000KM (60,000 miles). The 2014 Owners Manual has the correct information in it. What I'm wondering about is the coil pack replacement. If the coil pack was damaged as part of the turbo failure it should also be covered.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

You need to send your info to Jackie and get her involved ASAP!! You should not have to spend a dime. The turbo failed so all parts that are included to change the turbo SHOULD be included.. The oil change should be covered also since the turbo is oil cooled and the .25 qts of the spec'd 4.25 required for an oil change are for the turbo and the oil could be contaminated.. The only thing I see that you would be responsible for would be the coil pack, they are cheap and you can do it yourself also just save yourself the headache buy the 4 plugs and change them. 

This dealership is just taking your money it is easily warranty work. The dealership doesn't make as much on warranty, now if they say it is not warranty and you are "customer pay" they make a lot more so they are more likely to do this.. On a previous GM vehicle while I was under warranty I asked them while in for service to check over everything and make sure it was good to go they said it was perfect, but the next service visit they brought a list to me of stuff that to added up to about 1700 bucks and said that it needed to be fixed now.. Funny 5000 miles ago it was ready for the showroom now after warranty they think it's ready for the crusher..

Like I said before GET JACKIE INVOLVED she is on our side and is here to help!! Send her your info, name, address, phone numbers, vin and the dealership that is doing this. She will get in contact with the service manager and you will see results TOMORROW and you will be pleased in the results..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes I pm'd Jackie and she said that they called the dealership and they should contact me in 24-48 hours. To me it just makes sense that if the turbo failed and the new turbo needs a new air filter and oil because it's new then why isn't it covered. Just my opinion I want to make sure 100%. I just have my fingers crossed I'll keep yall updated on what happens. It's been in the shop since the 14th so 4 days without my daily driver cruze


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We are on it Extibal! Erica spoke with your dealership again today. Please keep us posted about your dealership contacting you. Send us a PM anytime!

Happy Holidays,

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes as Jackie said keep us posted on what they say.. I am curious as to what happens.. I would bet that after being contacted by someone from GM they will wise up and see that they can't scam this customer (You).. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's the official what's covered under warranty list. Its not completely comprehensive but It's darn good. Link Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet

Turbo, Valve cover, and GASKETS are clearly covered under the powertrain warranty, coil pack and plugs are questionable but if It's caused be the failure logically it should be. Although without supporting evidence I see no reason the coilpack would need to be replaced, plugs sure because they can get fouled.

Oil should similarly be covered as a result of turbo replacement. When I got my waterpump replaced I didn't have to pay for coolant that was needed to refill the system and according to the link coolant is clearly not covered under warranty on its own. So logically It's covered because it was a byproduct of a warrantable failure, so the same should be true for oil, plugs, and coil in your case.


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

sx sonic said:


> Here's the official what's covered under warranty list. Its not completely comprehensive but It's darn good. Link Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet
> 
> Turbo, Valve cover, and GASKETS are clearly covered under the powertrain warranty, coil pack and plugs are questionable but if It's caused be the failure logically it should be. Although without supporting evidence I see no reason the coilpack would need to be replaced, plugs sure because they can get fouled.
> 
> Oil should similarly be covered as a result of turbo replacement. When I got my waterpump replaced I didn't have to pay for coolant that was needed to refill the system and according to the link coolant is clearly not covered under warranty on its own. So logically It's covered because it was a byproduct of a warrantable failure, so the same should be true for oil, plugs, and coil in your case.


That's my whole take on the situation the Dealership has yet to call me so I PM'd Jackie again we shall see what happens. This whole thing has had me upset being the holiday's I have no transportation I can call mine been borrowing my dad's truck but I like the feeling of having your own car.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

They should have given you a loaner upon request for repairs lasting over a day, It's not uncommon for the dealer to offer one at no charge, you just bring it back on a full tank.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sx sonic said:


> They should have given you a loaner upon request for repairs lasting over a day, It's not uncommon for the dealer to offer one at no charge, you just bring it back on a full tank.


Depends on your location. In Virginia they offered a courtesy shuttle to..... The metro station for you to catch a bus on your dime. Had to go to a "better neighborhood" dealership to get a loaner. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I finally got a call from the service manager at the dealership. After being told what was not covered they lowered the price to $625. I asked him about the plugs and ignition coil he said they were bad had nothing to do with the turbo I asked if they had to have them do it if I could not just take it elsewhere he said no it won't run right? I asked about the 6 quarts and was told they wont charge me for more than is needed. So overall I guess Idk I'm happy they got the price down, but am I not allowed to change it on my own or get someone else to? 625 is still steep to me but what do you guys think I can change oil on my own and stuff so spark plugs are no big deal. Don't know much about a coil. He said that my coil went bad that caused the plugs to go bad had nothing to do with the turbo. My car ran fine before all this how do you know when a coil is bad? I would know if the car had problems before because I drive on average 50 miles a day or more due to my commute to work.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They're still ripping you off. Yes, at 60K miles the plugs need to be replaced. This is 30 minutes max. The ignition boot/rail should NOT have to be replaced. How long has it been since you last changed your oil - you may be due for an oil change anyway. I would think the coil would also be covered under the power train warranty as it's part of the power train.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is my understanding the coil is not considered powertrain so it would only be 36/36 unless the OP has purchassed a additional warranty package.
The real issue here becomes why a coil, and how does one coil failure require the replacement of all plugs?
This with no CEL indicating a misfire code.
I contend, based only on the provided info, that the coil was likely damaged during the diagnostic process and the shop is using the need for plugs and one coil thing as a cover for a shop error.

Of course, now comes the 'Prove It' part.
If the OP ends up buying a coil, he is due the old part.
If you want to get sticky, the part return should include the written results that made replacement necessary......primary resistance, secondary output are the only two tests needed as well as info regarding how out of range the component is.
This can be bench verified by a third party.
However, since I contend this is a BS call.....I also contend the part is broken.....most likely the spring connector between plug and coil....ie, shop error.

Have a feeling we'll never know.

Rob


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah I don't know if I should just keep arguing or just give up, I understand that the plugs need to be replaced at 60k but by the sounds of things they are basically forcing me to have them do it due to the turbo being replaced. As for the coil like I said I never had any issue with the car before the smoke. I think I'm just going to eat the 600 and cut my losses. Sadly I've always been a GM guy my whole life grew up riding in GM's and I've never had to jump through this kinds of hoops. Sadly the Cruze might be my last GM vehicle I buy new. I'll let you guys know when I get my car back and what all happend in the end today is the 21st and my car has been their since the 14th today marks a week, Christmas is around the corner and I will be car less unless it's ready on Monday (crossing fingers). Thanks everyone so far on your input and help and the help of the Chevy people on here like Jackie.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Try and not let a........dealer service department.......taint your opinion of G.M.

But I think another dealer or independent service facility is in your future.

Rob


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Can Jackie chime in on what she has found and how GM is going to help you and keep you from getting ripped off by the dealership?? If anything get the turbo fixed under warranty and bring the coil and plugs with you and do it in their parking lot..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

When talking to the service manager at least by the way he was responding. It seemed like I was being forced to have them replace the engine coil and plugs because they where doing the turbo replacement and the car would not run right unless I had that done too. If I can replace it on my own I will but it looks like they are going to do the whole thing so I don't know I got a PM from the chevy people on here and replied with my concerns but it looks like I will have to pay the $600. and now today marks 10 days without my car. Tonight I leave to visit family so next Monday will hopefully be the day I get my car back or at least pray I do. I'm sorry if I sound upset but I just can't help that it's the holidays and I'm here stuck without a car that is only a couple of years old.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

That is your car and they can not do work or touch it for that matter without your permission.. Tell them you want them to replace the turbo, oil AND GASKETS along with anything else related to the turbo and not to touch the coil pack or plugs.. Get on www.gmpartsdirect.com and order the coil. After they are done with the turbo tell them to push it outside so that it wont "not run right" and bring those parts and tools with you and repair it right there in their parking lot in front of them.. I would also open a case with GM and include all of the info about them giving you the run around and saying that parts that are covered under your warranty are not.. I would also jump on www.dealerrater.com and write a review then if you have a yahoo or google email log into your account and search the dealerships name if you scroll down a hair there should be a map and right below that you will see where it says "reviews" and tell the world about your experience.. If this continues I would contact your local tv station, here in my town we have a station that is called the "Problem Solvers" and they handle stories just like this.. When the dealership learns that you are taking it public and getting your voice out and it is being heard by others they are usually quick to start taking care of you..


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

17 days now still no call from the dealership since the 20th 10 days ago? Wonder what's taking so long. The chevy people on the forum PM'd me again but that was before Christmas haven't heard back from them since.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Extibal said:


> 17 days now still no call from the dealership since the 20th 10 days ago? Wonder what's taking so long. The chevy people on the forum PM'd me again but that was before Christmas haven't heard back from them since.


Call the dealer and ask...?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Extibal, 

I just left a message with your dealership. Did you not receive our PM message with your resolution? If not, please let me know so I can send it again. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

No last message I have received is if I have been contacted by the dealership and if so was everything answered.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

It only took 4 days for my dealer to test, find the problem AND cause and replace all 4 pistons plus head at 45,000 miles which included ordering all the parts (2 pages worth). Total cost $0. Replacing a turbo should take......hours!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> It only took 4 days for my dealer to test, find the problem AND cause and replace all 4 pistons plus head at 45,000 miles which included ordering all the parts (2 pages worth). Total cost $0. Replacing a turbo should take......hours!



I completely agree, I had the entire engine, turbo and intercooler replaced with new in my cruze and they had the car a total of 14 days. Entire bill was covered and had a crappy dealer loaner the entire time. My car had 3,000 miles on it then, so I did have the B2B warranty still though(I'm at 37,000 now). 


No offence to Customer Service but my expereince is they just repeat anything the dealer has already stated. It should not be that difficult to see this guy is getting ripped off and should have his ENTIRE BILL COVERED. GM should be appalled they have so many shady dealers, only way to stop this behaviour is to step up in situations like this and cover the entire bill.


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Well got a call from the dealer late in the afternoon got a rental, said Turbo had arrived and Cruze would be possibly ready on Friday. I'm kind of upset because I was promised it on Monday before Christmas eve or after Christmas, and now I'm being told this Friday :wtf:. I really wish I could of taken it to another dealership, but the next one close is also the same company. :sad:


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Well on New Years Eve I got a call from the dealership they will leave the oil and air filter alone if that is my wish. As far as the engine coil and plugs since the car has been their for so long they will cover that as well. So in the end I will owe nothing to the dealership.  All in all I would like to take the time to thank the Chevy people on this forum for all their help in dealing with the dealer. Also a big thanks to the people on this forum for their advice, I should get the car on Friday so all that is left is now to wait. Thanks everybody!!!!! Without all of your help I would of laid victim to a 1000 plus bill, if I didn't question what was being done or why.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad that got handled way better than the begining of this thread. I still say send off your oil to be examined for traces of coolant. When I blew my VF 40 in my Subaru (out of waranty) I ended up mixing oil and coolant taking out the bearings. Ended up with a VF 46 and a STi shortblock plus all items needed to reassemble. So many 1 time use parts barely made it off the engine before breaking.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is a shame that Customer Service has to coach a dealership on warranty coverage polocies.......and then wonder how many folks pay for repairs that would have been warranty.

Or, some dealers are 'double dipping'......charge the customer, then charge the factory.....it has happened from time to time forever it seems.

Rob


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Good for you Extibal.......I hope your perseverance pays off! Keep us informed and DON'T let them try and pull any funny stuff on you tomorrow.


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Well called the dealer today they said they would call me since mechanic was at lunch drove to the dealership after 1.5 hrs have passed. Guy told me didn't look like it would be done today  maybe tomorrow. Today marks 20 days since my car in the shop. Has been in the shop since the 14th.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

You're welcome Extibal! Please keep us posted and let us know if there was anything else that we can do to assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Hate to revive the thread again the Dealership still has not given me my car back tomorrow will be a month. They said it was misfiring and they are going to replace my piston rings. I really don't know what to do in this case, I am glad you guys have all helped me in my case but this stealership is just no good. Unless I move to another city I'm giving up on the service areas in West Texas


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Extibal said:


> Hate to revive the thread again the Dealership still has not given me my car back tomorrow will be a month. They said it was misfiring and they are going to replace my piston rings. I really don't know what to do in this case, I am glad you guys have all helped me in my case but this stealership is just no good. Unless I move to another city I'm giving up on the service areas in West Texas


Do you remember at the beginning of the thread when I said that I hope it doesn't take 9 days like mine did... You sir have me beat!!


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

So my engine light came on this weekend. I'm over 40k so want to avoid dealership costs. Came to local shop and got code P0171 and P1101. They told me the PCV valve is bad so I need valve cover replaced. . They will charge me $250 for total repair. But reading this it seems it's covered u de powertrain warranty. Can you guys verify this? Dealership charges an arm and a leg for repairs. 
Thanks.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

It's covered under the power train 5 year/ 100k.. I had 51k on my car when I had mine replaced..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

You guys have every dealt with this kind of service before? My car still is in the shop today marks 40 Days since my car has been in the shop last I heard was Monday saying they hope to get it done this week. Wouldn't be the first time I've heard that, I'm kinda to the point where I might just go get another Cruze. Has anybody ever done anything like that?


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I actually drove my car to a dealership an hour away despite having one 15 minutes away for this very reason. Finding a great dealership is hard no matter the brand because its owned by private individuals or groups who simply have rights to sell that particular make. Ive went through the turbo replacement, and then a second valve cover replacement after we suspected the initial replacement of the valve cover was botched leading to the blown turbo. It was night and day dealing with the two different dealerships. My turbo replacement took about two weeks during which they furnished a rental for me and actually called me several times to let me know where they were at on the car. When it was still pushing oil after the turbo replacement they ordered a new valve cover and had it changed the same day it was received. A huge help also was Erica and Jackie on here, they actually managed to get things rolling and kept in contact. The GM customer care over the phone was slightly less helpful but still better than nothing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

txlatino, 

Sorry to hear you are having this concern. Below is a list of the Engine coverages in the powertrain warranty. Please let me know if you would like for us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. 

*Engine Coverage Includes: *All internally lubricated parts, the entire pressurized fuel system (in-tank fuel pump, pressure lines, fuel rail(s), regulator, injectors and return line). Also included are all actuators and electrical components internal to the engine (i.e.: Active Fuel Management Valve Lifter Oil Manifold, etc.) as well as the Engine/Powertrain Control Module, module programming, cylinder head, block, timing gears, timing chain, timing cover, oil pump/oil pump housing, OHC carriers, valve covers, oil pan, seals, gaskets, manifolds, flywheel, water pump, harmonic balancer, engine mount, starter motor, turbocharger and supercharger. Timing belts are covered until the first scheduled maintenance interval.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's a link to a sonic forum where the PCV system for the 1.4L is discribed along with pictures. It appears that the valve cover works with a check valve inside the intake manifold for the PCV system operation.

It seems like most people on this site are having Valve covers replaced, which does repair the "burst disk" in the valve cover, but what it may fail to address is why the "burst disk" is rupturing.

Take a look at the orange check valve in the intake manifold in these pictures. My understanding after reading that thread, is that if the orange check valve sticks closed, then there could be excess pressure under the valve cover that would be vented through the "burst disk". I'm refering to the part of the valve cover just oposite of the oil filler cap.

Maybe I'm wrong here, but a good thread to read.

1.4T PCV Explained - Page 4 - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think everyone involved is 'overcooking' this somewhat.
Back up the bus for a moment.
The PCV is only operational during idle a cruise situations.
It is not functioning (closed) during low vacuum situations during acceleration or WOT situations.
Crankcase pressure is then vented into the intake tract at the air inlet side, usually around the airbox.
This way, the crankcase is never under pressure......therefore, the thought that pressure is causing the failure within the valve cover does not apply.
The actual failure is related to the way the valve cover was chambered (to keep raw oil away from the PCV) and a poor job of sealing the top disc (visable) to the cover itself.

As long as the vent line to the air inlet is not obstructed, crankcase pressure is held to less than one psi.

Years back, in the day a PCV was considered a ten thousand mile service part, some operators would overlook replacement of the valve.
Ultimatly, the valve would either plug, or the metering spring would collapse, either situation resulting in a no crankcase vacuum situation.
The result, over a thousand miles or so, was a air filter and housing saturated with oil that had condensed within.

A dirt simple system, just handled a bit differently on the 1.4......had the cover supplier sealed the disc properly there wouldn't be much to talk about.
The fact this engine is turbocharged has nothing to do with blowby pressure unless there is a compression ring sealing problem......crankcase doesn't know or care what is happening above the pistons.

Rob


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Please let me know if you would like for us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf.


I would say yes for him.. A month, really?? What are these people doing with his car?? If this was happening to me I would be in a form of pi$$ off that no one has ever seen before..

I had a situation happen on the property of Walgreens while I was in Houston at the end of Sept and they towed my car (while I was inside the store!!) That night after I got my car out of the tow yard I got on my phone and searched for the CEO's email address, found it and wrote him a message at 2 in the morning (time I got home after all of this happened). That next morning (Saturday) the manager of the store, the area supervisor and the regional supervisor had sent me an email and 2 of them had even called me.. Point to my little story, go up the ladder bro.. Ask to speak to the person you are talking to boss and if he doesn't help his boss and so on and so on.. I promise you if you climb that ladder high enough and get to someone that really cares about the company, the future of the company or understands how a business works you will get your problem FIXED and get it FIXED FAST.. 

The end *Steps down off of soapbox*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Extibal said:


> You guys have every dealt with this kind of service before? My car still is in the shop today marks 40 Days since my car has been in the shop last I heard was Monday saying they hope to get it done this week. Wouldn't be the first time I've heard that, I'm kinda to the point where I might just go get another Cruze. Has anybody ever done anything like that?


If you search the internet you can find the phone number for Mark Reuss' office. He is GM's President for North American Operations. I know that dealerships are not owned by GM but I can guarantee if the owner of this dealership gets a call from Mr. Reuss' office they will get your car fixed that day, even if they have to purchase the part from another dealership.

If you don't want to go this route contact your favorite local TV station and let them know about this. Should they decide to investigate your car will be fixed quickly as well.

In either case find another dealership ASAP that is NOT owned by the same people. Even if this means you have to get rid of your Cruze you'll need to do this as you will be persona non-grata at this one.


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Finally got my car back yesterday Jan 30th!!! Don't have the paperwork on what all they did to it but once I do Ill post it on here.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

How did you get your car without paperwork? You HAD to sign something....


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like they just gave him his car and said get the **** out of here and sent him on his way.. It wouldn't surprise me.. 

But yes please post a pic of all the paper work that is involved in a 40+ day repair.. I am curious to see this.. opblood:


----------



## robertjsine (Nov 6, 2011)

Im having the rough bouncy idle. P0171 permanent code I cleared it twice, thought it was due to bad gas. My question is I have the injen intake will they still cover the valve cover or should I swap back to factory.


----------



## crystal red (Mar 27, 2012)

My Canadian warranty book shows gaskets are covered also states if one warranty part fails and effects another parts they will be cover as well.!


----------



## Hazman (Mar 26, 2012)

Had the rough idle start a couple of weeks ago and then the P0171 code popped in. Called Sexton Chevrolet in Harriman, TN this morning at 0900 and was told to come on in. Arrived at 0925 and they found the P0171 code. Left at 1005 with new valve cover installed, no CEL and car running smooth again. All work was covered under powertrain warranty with no questions even asked.:goodjob:


----------



## Brandicruze (Aug 6, 2015)

2012 Chevy Cruze same codes and symptoms local dealer ship is claiming it hasn't been a common problem and isn't covered under warranty. Car has 95k and rising. Would like to get resolved before 100k. Any insight on how to get Chevy to comply


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Brandicruze said:


> 2012 Chevy Cruze same codes and symptoms local dealer ship is claiming it hasn't been a common problem and isn't covered under warranty. Car has 95k and rising. Would like to get resolved before 100k. Any insight on how to get Chevy to comply


Dealer is a dunce…..try another….hurry.

Rob


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Brandicruze said:


> 2012 Chevy Cruze same codes and symptoms local dealer ship is claiming it hasn't been a common problem and isn't covered under warranty. Car has 95k and rising. Would like to get resolved before 100k. Any insight on how to get Chevy to comply


make a claim with GM so it's on record that it's been in so that way it's covered pass the 100k. Also have you checked the VC for a leak and pointed it out to the dealer?


----------



## yayaster (Jan 22, 2016)

what state do you live in? Dealer is telling me PCV valve is not covered :-(


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

yayaster said:


> what state do you live in? Dealer is telling me PCV valve is not covered :-(


Contact Chevy Customer Care on this forum with a pm, and they will help you resolve this issue with your dealer.

View Profile: Chevy Customer Care - Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums


----------



## Wickman (Sep 1, 2015)

I just had this problem fixed under warranty. 2012 LTZ with 56K on it. Car is always serviced at Good Chevrolet in Renton WA. If you need service in the Seattle area, this is the place to go.


----------

